# Hottop Roaster



## MildredM

*PLEASE NOTE: This was For Sale but now I have had it repaired I am not sure if I want to sell at present. Anyway, for now IT ISN'T FOR SALE.*

*
**I will report back (and post it on the For Sale board) when I have made my mind up.*



*
*

*
**I have had the roaster repaired and it is now fully functioning.*

This was the original listing, before repair:

£220 plus £25 for packing and insured delivery. Sold as described below.

Purchased from Hasbean around 10 years ago. I upgraded the control panel roughly 6 years ago and carried on using it weekly until one day it didn't shoot the beans out for cooling! I am not sure why we didn't look into repairing at the time.

I can't see the point in keeping it as I use the Behmor (on the rare occasions I do any roasting) nowadays and I am not sufficient confident to dismantle it to see what it needs to put it right.

I have plugged it in to test it again, it starts up but when I hit the cool button after about 10 minutes it tripped the socket circuit fuse so something is obviously wrong/short circuiting.

Please feel free to ask questions here on the thread.


----------



## markthorpw

Where abouts are you located please. I may be close? (hull)


----------



## MildredM

markthorpw said:


> Where abouts are you located please. I may be close? (hull)


We are North Lincolnshire


----------



## MildredM

Just to keep to forum rules I have received this message from Mark . . .



> Hi any chance I could give you a call about the hottop roaster. Maybe have a look at it.
> 
> I'm based in C.........
> 
> I've been roasting green bean myself in a modified popcorn machine (would you believe) and roasting approx 1kg a week is getting a little tiring. Lol
> 
> If it's something I could possibly get working it would probably be just the job.


Thanks for your interest









To avoid complications we have decided to have the machine repaired and to sell it as a working roaster. I will repost as soon as it is up and running.


----------



## markthorpw

Thanks and apologies for not replying in the thread, I didn't want to ask in the open forum for telephone number, to ask questions etc.

Would be interested to hear what the repair would consist of , and any future sale.

Thanks for your help

Regards

Mark


----------



## MildredM

markthorpw said:


> Thanks and apologies for not replying in the thread, I didn't want to ask in the open forum for telephone number, to ask questions etc.
> 
> Would be interested to hear what the repair would consist of , and any future sale.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


Of course, I will keep you updated. It's going in to be assessed tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## MildredM

The Hottop has been to the repairer today. I received a text at lunchtime:

The cooling fan plug had come apart and must have been touching earth.

He's repaired that, we've collected it and I have just put some beans through. I'm half thinking I may not sell it now . . .

Pics coming in a bit.


----------



## MildredM

A few pics of this evening's roasting session with the Hottop fully operational.

PLEASE NOTE: I really want to think carefully if I want to sell. For now IT ISN'T FOR SALE.

I will report back in a week or so when I have decided. Sorry to mess anyone around.



















18 minutes set.










We're off!










17.5 minutes later.










I always seem to end up with 220g or thereabouts.










Here's a vid of then shooting out and cooling down.


----------



## Jacko112

Perhaps there's a charity forum sale coming?


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Perhaps there's a charity forum sale coming?


Oh yes! Maybe


----------



## Stanic

Very nice


----------



## markthorpw

Looks good. Let me know if you decide to sell.


----------



## ronsil

As this is now not for sale going to move the thread over to the Home Roasting forum.


----------



## MildredM

ronsil said:


> As this is now not for sale going to move the thread over to the Home Roasting forum.


Excellent, Thank you very much.


----------



## andyslewis

Hi MildredM

My Hottop has just stopped working, I just wondered where you got your one repaired ?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## PaulL

Hi Mildred, the Hottop is very easy to open, I used one about 10 years ago and used to do so regularly to clean it, empty caught beans, scrub coffee stajns from the inside particularly the viewing window etc. The filters are not that great and cooker hood replacement which can be cut was both cheap and better. In fact I think I put an article about it on the old ****************.

One curiosity, looks like you are not using the outer guard intended to prevent you inadvertently touching the outer case.


----------



## MildredM

andyslewis said:


> Hi MildredM
> 
> My Hottop has just stopped working, I just wondered where you got your one repaired ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


It was a local electrical engineer (who is also a friend). It turned out to be a bad connection. It wasn't difficult to fix.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

